
Canva – How SEO, Outreach and Content Led to a $6B Valuation - dayve
https://foundationinc.co/lab/canva-seo
======
cparsons3000
Their success is not directly from SEO but SEO amplified their word-of-mouth.
They have also acquired brands that has helped but never ever forget - a
killer solution to a killing pain point is what sets you up for success!

------
hbcondo714
> more than 75 people are listed as working at Canva (part time or full time)
> with SEO in their title or job description

That seems like a lot of people just for SEO but it appears to be working for
them, especially for backlinks.

~~~
mtnGoat
I know of a company with a team of 10 just managing Google shopping ads. Their
entire SEO/SEM team is probably 60+. And they are only doing a million a day
in sales. At Canva's size I think 75 is small.

------
sukilot
Interesting. Now that this info is published, Search Engines can use it to
downrank all this organized SEO manipulation.

~~~
bfrit
No they won't. Canva produced canonical, valuable content and made it easier
to be found. That's exactly what search engines want you to do.

